# Someone at RayOvac has a sense of humor



## zespectre (Mar 24, 2014)

Someone at Ray-O-Vac has a sense of humor and I LIKE it.

Presenting the "VN2D-B" which seems to be some sort of commemorative 100'th anniversary light.






Even the batteries got the "classic" treatment.

The whole thing feels EXACTLY like the old stamped-and-folded sheetmetal "Sportsman" series from the late 1950/60's which means you get, a "3 mode" switch (off, momentary button, on) that requires fussing and jiggling to get just the right contact, a sharp edge on the inside barrel that you could shave with, and a tailcap that is so tight as a result of the plating that you fear you are going to crush the light as you grip it tightly trying to unscrew the cap.

Get that tailcap off, dump the batteries in, (grease the threads) and put it back together and you you have a 30-ish lumen light, blue in tint with a surprisingly even beam, a nice hotspot and good spill. Except for the blue color, it "feels" like one of the old incandescent lights with brand new batteries in terms of illumination. Nothing too fancy, it's not waterproof, not even splashproof. No seals, no aircraft grade anything.

and yet

it's FUN!

Okay, pure nostalgia on my part but it takes me right back to backyard camping in an ancient canvas army pup tent, frying breakfast on an iron skillet that probably weighed 20lb all by itself, sunburns, chasing imaginary villains through the woods, you know, childhood.

and it's perfectly serviceable as an in the house light.


================3/31/2014 UPDATE======================

Some shots of the disassembled head.

The head disassembled






A view of the emitter still in the reflector





Side view






Gently pried apart

Front view (I have NO idea what this emitter is)






Rear view (I guess you could consider that a "heat sink"


----------



## 880arm (Mar 24, 2014)

I like it! Just seeing the picture brings back some memories.


----------



## RI Chevy (Mar 24, 2014)

Cool modernized retro light! :thumbsup:


----------



## Torpedo (Mar 24, 2014)

Wally World......$ 4.97....picked it up last week. I read somewhere battery logo was circa 1947. A nice little novelty item to put on your shelf....maybe next to your tk76.


----------



## bnemmie (Mar 24, 2014)

Ha Ha, for $5 I'll have to go check one out.


----------



## Up All Night (Mar 25, 2014)

Five bucks ........so, if it ever migrates north of the border I'll be able to grab it in Toronto for about ten, maybe closer to fifteen.
Think I'll wait for Vinh's version!


----------



## zespectre (Mar 25, 2014)

At some point I hope to have the time and motivation to disassemble it and provide more photos and details but for now I simply wanted to get it posted before I forgot and it got lost in my "to do" pile.

It sure was fun to play with last night, I even used it to walk the dog.

Now I'm considering buying a second one to leave in the package.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 25, 2014)

Very cool. Love stuff like this. Is it using a PR base led bulb? If so, it could be upgraded easily to one of a little better quality (brighter, less blue). Seems to be crying out for a warm, not neutral, tinted one.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Mar 25, 2014)

Phaserburn said:


> Very cool. Love stuff like this. Is it using a PR base led bulb? If so, it could be upgraded easily to one of a little better quality (brighter, less blue). Seems to be crying out for a warm, not neutral, tinted one.


If it is using a PR base bulb you could just buy the bulb from walmart and put it in an existing light. The only problem is that many PR base bulbs don't quite line up right in incan lights so they don't focus well at all. I've seen two types of PR base dropins in lights one has a large 10mm LED in it (Rayovac, Dorcy?)the other a 5mm LED (Energizer). You can get a cheap Rayovac 2AA LED light for $1.50 at walmart with a 10mm LED dropin in it.


----------



## Torpedo (Mar 25, 2014)

It sure was fun to play with last night, I even used it to walk the dog.

Now I'm considering buying a second one to leave in the package.[/QUOTE]

This is a fun light, especially for those of us that had these types of lights when we were kids. I wish they would make a better quality(thicker walls, better led) reproduction of these lights and some of their other old lights. I will get some more of these to give out to some "old timers".


----------



## Etsu (Mar 25, 2014)

They should have used a warm white LED to give it more of an authentic tint.


----------



## zespectre (Mar 25, 2014)

Phaserburn said:


> Very cool. Love stuff like this. Is it using a PR base led bulb? If so, it could be upgraded easily to one of a little better quality (brighter, less blue). Seems to be crying out for a warm, not neutral, tinted one.



No, it appears to be a self-contained module of some sort. When I get a chance I'll pull it apart and see what it really has in there.


----------



## ironhorse (Mar 25, 2014)

Available in titanium?


----------



## RI Chevy (Mar 25, 2014)

Rayovac Haiku!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Mar 25, 2014)

ironhorse said:


> Available in titanium?



that would be tinobtanium


----------



## Chadder (Mar 25, 2014)

I love it!!


----------



## Chadder (Mar 25, 2014)

What is the run time?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 25, 2014)

This looks like the next addition to the collection. How could I possibly resist?

Geoff


----------



## zespectre (Mar 26, 2014)

Chadder said:


> What is the run time?



The package claims 44hrs. I haven't tested at all.


----------



## leon2245 (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice! Thanks for the heads up. WIsh manufacturers made more models like this, single mode in the general use output range, in several different battery configurations.

I'm getting one of these just to solve mysteries with.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Mar 26, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> Nice! Thanks for the heads up. WIsh manufacturers made more models like this, single mode in the general use output range, in several different battery configurations.
> 
> I'm getting one of these just to solve mysteries with.



If you go visit the budget sites you can probably find dozens of single-mode low-output flashlights. All very cheaply made, but workable. You won't find 2xD sized lights though... those are pretty outdated.


----------



## Jash (Mar 26, 2014)

In an old hardware store in a small town I went to last year, there was an old incan almost identical to that on the shelf. It still had the original price tag of something just under $10 and the plastic packaging was all cracked and yellow. The cardboard was very faded and curling up at the edges.

It was made in Taiwan. 

I'd love it if a reputable maker produced a quality light like this. Not insane output, but something sensible and usable like 100 lumens or something.


----------



## Sean (Mar 26, 2014)

I picked one of these up, brings back memories! Tested it with the included heavy duty D cells and according to my meter it puts out just over 60 lumens! Package states 30 lumens. Pretty neat and cheap light. 
It's perfect for those times when someone wants to borrow a light.


----------



## Sean (Mar 27, 2014)

Some pics:


----------



## bnemmie (Mar 27, 2014)

Bummer, I tried a Wallmart up here (northern MI) and they diddnt have any. Ill keep on the look out.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 27, 2014)

That looks like the old Jupiter .5 watt LED in there. This light is just begging for a warm white mod!


----------



## Chadder (Mar 27, 2014)

I bought one tonight while at Walmart. While checking out in automotive we were talking about growing up using lights like it. I hate the almost purple tint.


----------



## slamjet (Mar 27, 2014)

I can't find it here in L.A. or on the internet but really, how can it be called "vintage" if it doesn't have that big magnet thingy on it?






You know, the one that was just barely strong enough to hold it on the side of the fridge?


----------



## Sean (Mar 27, 2014)

Chadder said:


> I hate the almost purple tint.



Yea, the tint is not good, but I didn't expect much.


----------



## watt4 (Mar 27, 2014)

I was looking at these at walmart this evening. I know I will go back and buy one.

I think it even has the old momentary button switch on it.

I think everyone knows how to operate one of these.


btw, it's compact for a 2D light.


----------



## wjv (Mar 28, 2014)

Beam Shot?


----------



## Sean (Mar 28, 2014)

It has a small bright hotspot that's not quite round, more like a "blob" with a very wide but much dimmer spill.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 28, 2014)

Couldn't find it at my WalMart. Not on the Rayovac website either. Has anyone seen it elsewhere?

Geoff


----------



## wedlpine (Mar 28, 2014)

Flying Turtle said:


> Couldn't find it at my WalMart. Not on the Rayovac website either. Has anyone seen it elsewhere?
> 
> Geoff



I picked up one at WalMart in Lake Geneva, WI. Didn't work at first, had to take it apart and now it works. Very purplish tint. Would love a modded one with a warm white LED. Don't know if that will be possible.


----------



## ven (Mar 28, 2014)

Love it,great find,nothing like that here easily found in UK, that i can pick up for a bit of "retro" flashlight fun.


----------



## slamjet (Mar 29, 2014)

I must stand corrected. I was able to purchase this light. The Walmarts over here carry them and for $5, not a bad price. But gee wiz, did they HAVE to replicate the sucky switch?


----------



## OCD (Mar 29, 2014)

I think I will have to pick one up. Seeing this made me dig out my true "vintage" 2C and 2D rayovac sportsmans. The 2C is in great shape...the 2D not so much. Its reflector is no longer shiny as it is missing it lens and its got some rust.. It was found in an old barn. But it still works...more like a mule now, though.


----------



## zespectre (Mar 30, 2014)

slamjet said:


> I must stand corrected. I was able to purchase this light. The Walmarts over here carry them and for $5, not a bad price. But gee wiz, did they HAVE to replicate the sucky switch?



I know I'm going to sound crazy, but if they hadn't replicated that exact switch I don't think the nostalgia would have worked.


----------



## Canuke (Mar 30, 2014)

It does seem odd that they'd reuse that old switch design but fail to use a warm white. To really get the nostalgia, they should use those 2300K warms to recall the days of perpetually dying batteries.


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Has anyone taken it apart yet? I wonder how mod able it is.

if it's a throw back light... Do you have to whack it on the side for it to work?


----------



## Stockhouse13 (Mar 30, 2014)

Il be hitting my local walmart for one tomorrow. So cool. Wish it had the metal loop on the base.


----------



## dc38 (Mar 30, 2014)

Stockhouse13 said:


> Il be hitting my local walmart for one tomorrow. So cool. Wish it had the metal loop on the base.


Worry not, there is one. It slides into the base for storage convenience.

also, I have a feeling that the d batteries are actually c cells..they feel a bit light, and the runtime should be somewhere in the 80s ranges with Duracell or energizer d cells...


----------



## dc38 (Mar 30, 2014)

PhotonWrangler said:


> That looks like the old Jupiter .5 watt LED in there. This light is just begging for a warm white mod!


You mean a triple nichia 219


----------



## groutboy_1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh my! I hope they have an incandescent version! Incandescents are SO MUCH better! **Sarcasm! **


----------



## dc38 (Mar 30, 2014)

groutboy_1 said:


> Oh my! I hope they have an incandescent version! Incandescents are SO MUCH better! **Sarcasm! **


Actually, for a retro style post apocalyptic film shoot, they would be.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Mar 31, 2014)

dc38 said:


> Worry not, there is one. It slides into the base for storage convenience.
> 
> also, I have a feeling that the d batteries are actually c cells..they feel a bit light, and the runtime should be somewhere in the 80s ranges with Duracell or energizer d cells...


cheap heavy duty D cells weigh less than alkaline ones but they are still D cells and should have longer runtimes than similar C cells. I think heavy duty cells give you about 1/3 of the runtime as alkalines under heavier loads.


----------



## DaveG (Mar 31, 2014)

I picked one up,for $5 how can you go wrong.At least twice as bright as its grandfather and longer run time.Cheap thrills for sure.


----------



## dc38 (Mar 31, 2014)

Lynx_Arc said:


> cheap heavy duty D cells weigh less than alkaline ones but they are still D cells and should have longer runtimes than similar C cells. I think heavy duty cells give you about 1/3 of the runtime as alkalines under heavier loads.



I see...It's just that "leak proof" (to me, anyway...) would imply that any leakable part of the battery is encased. Tapping the walls of the Rayovac cells sounds extremely hollow and plasticky; they weigh around 3/4 of what a duracell / energizer / defiant cell weighs. I just assumed that it was a C cell in a D cell body to make it "leak proof". 

I see what you're saying, though, and I think that I agree


----------



## Etsu (Mar 31, 2014)

dc38 said:


> I see...It's just that "leak proof" (to me, anyway...) would imply that any leakable part of the battery is encased. Tapping the walls of the Rayovac cells sounds extremely hollow and plasticky; they weigh around 3/4 of what a duracell / energizer / defiant cell weighs. I just assumed that it was a C cell in a D cell body to make it "leak proof".



Cut it open and see (wear gloves). Maybe it is just a C cell inside a D shell. Let us know what you find. IMO, I think it's probably a full D size, but you never know if you don't look.


----------



## Sean (Mar 31, 2014)

Leak proof is just old marketing hype. They still leak.


----------



## zespectre (Mar 31, 2014)

*I updated the first post with some photos of the head disassembled. *

All it took was a bit of gentle prying to get it apart though I snapped the wire loose from the battery positive contact plate so I'll have to re-solder that.


----------



## Stockhouse13 (Mar 31, 2014)

Bought one today at walmart for $5.00..may wind up using the batteries for my old beloved Energizer Halogen from '88. Got me thru college on many a boring upstate NY winter sat night hitting the old abandoned campus buildings with buddies.


----------



## wjv (Mar 31, 2014)

Picked up one today.

How can you go wrong for $5!!!

Anybody have any idea what the lumens or what the run time is?

Bet old Malloy & Reed would have been ecstatic if their Ray-O-Vacs worked as well as this 2014 version!


----------



## dc38 (Apr 2, 2014)

Etsu said:


> Cut it open and see (wear gloves). Maybe it is just a C cell inside a D shell. Let us know what you find. IMO, I think it's probably a full D size, but you never know if you don't look.



I'm too scared  I live in a rathr enclosed apartment with pet birdsf, and not muc space outdoors to work with...


----------



## Sean (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the updated pics! I took mine apart too but didn't take pictures.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 2, 2014)

dc38 said:


> I'm too scared  I live in a rathr enclosed apartment with pet birdsf, and not muc space outdoors to work with...



Does your vetrenarian have an X-Ray machine that you can put one of the batteries in?


----------



## dc38 (Apr 2, 2014)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Does your vetrenarian have an X-Ray machine that you can put one of the batteries in?


Unfortunately, I don't think they'd let me do that lol...
I suppose that I could build one in the trunk of my car though


----------



## kelmo (Apr 2, 2014)

Does it have a cardboard tube inside the battery tube? 

Man this brings back memories. I recently picked up a vintage 2D Sportsman and it still had the cardboard tube! Gotta get one of these. The new ones cost less than the old ones, HA!

kelmo


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 3, 2014)

Is it possible these are rayovac old stock that they have converted to led to make use of existing hosts?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 3, 2014)

Phaserburn said:


> Is it possible these are rayovac old stock that they have converted to led to make use of existing hosts?



Look at the package.... if it says made in China that should give you a clue as to "old stock".


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 3, 2014)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Look at the package.... if it says made in China that should give you a clue as to "old stock".



Lol! Good point


----------



## kelmo (Apr 3, 2014)

OK I just picked up a couple from Walmart and they rock! Someone must have found a pallet of old Lux I emmitters and said, "Hey! lets release a retro light! The old farts will eat this s**t up!" The tube liner is now plastic. The batteries look like C cells wrapped in a flotation device.

I don't know about you guys-n-gals, but the Walmart in Sac is a pretty scary place to shop...

kelmo


----------



## magellan (Apr 3, 2014)

Too funny! I remember lights like this. For less than 5 bucks I might buy one myself just old time's sake.


----------



## kelmo (Apr 4, 2014)

Other than the purplish tint it does have a surprisingly good beam. Me, I prefer angry blue over purple. Two other things it lacks over the original is there is no Rayovac nameplate rivited to the battery tube and it is not chrome plated.

For those of you out there lucky enough to have older parents/grand parents left alive, this would be a great junk drawer light!


----------



## Closet_Flashaholic (Apr 6, 2014)

zespectre said:


> I know I'm going to sound crazy, but if they hadn't replicated that exact switch I don't think the nostalgia would have worked.



Hmm, are we sure that the switch is "replicated"? Someone at RayOvac may have been cleaning out an old stock room and found a couple 10,000 switches, a couple 10,000 bodies and then couldn't find any matching reflectors, so to clear out the new-old stock they designed a simple low cost LED module.. and a little later out popped this little gem... 

I also find it a little suspicous that the edge of the tube has sharp edges. In this day & age of lawsuits, I doubt a new design would get by corporate lawyers, even for the sake of a "retro" release. 

BTW, does it say where the light is made (or assembled)? That might be another clue


----------



## FLASHLIGHTMAN (Apr 6, 2014)

I picked up a couple today at Wally World. For 5.00 these are pretty neat. My Walmart only had 4 on the shelf. (now only 2 !)

I'm turning 50 this year and I sure remember playing with the original version years ago. 

These are pretty thin metal, nothing like the original but it is probably brighter than the original.

I wish the tailcap wasn't stamped "Made in China" and it had a sticker that could have been removed. It would have made it more authentic.


----------



## OCD (Apr 7, 2014)

Anyone look close at the diagram/sketch of the light on the back of the packaging that points out the features of the light? The package from mine looks like it has a triple-optics reflector, as I can see 3 distinct arcs. I wonder if the original design was going to be (3) 5mm leds and the packaging didn't get updated.


----------



## wjv (Apr 16, 2014)

I bought 5 of them now and gave 4 of them away to not flashaholic friends.
'They really are a good light for people who are not into flashlights.

Simple to use
Momentary capability
Can tail stand
Bright enough for most indoor tasks and can illuminate a room
OK for outside tasks (short range)
Long run time
Good quality for the price. Best beam I've seen on a <$10 light

& Cheap!


----------



## zespectre (Apr 16, 2014)

If I can figure out which drawer or box it's in, I'm going to pull out my "Sundance" reproduction light and do a side by side comparison.

[Sundance Reproduction Light Review from 2006]


----------



## RGB_LED (Apr 22, 2014)

OMG, I had one of these when I was a kid. Always thought the magnet was cool. Wow, thanks for the memories.

Btw, wasn't there a thread from a modder who took actual vintage lights like these and modded them with an LED? A total sleeper... till you switched it on! I'm going to have to find that thread again...


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Why yes! I remember that big honking magnet do-dad that was attached, I believe later models! When we were kids I remember Chucking them {flashlights } at the spare frig at the grandparents house... (Re: Had a spare basement frig for the sportsmen of the family...For the catch of the day!)


----------



## hank (Apr 23, 2014)

> Didn't work at first, had to take it apart and now it works

YES! truly an authentic reproduction, that's how they were in the old days.


----------



## zespectre (Apr 23, 2014)

hank said:


> > Didn't work at first, had to take it apart and now it works
> 
> YES! truly an authentic reproduction, that's how they were in the old days.



I agree completely. How many times did we have to disassemble and bend that long metal strip with a pair of pliers to get a good contact?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 5, 2014)

Finally spotted these in my WalMart today. I resisted then, but tomorrow I might not. I'll find some excuse to go back and get one.

Geoff


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 21, 2014)

Finally talked myself into one of these. Combine a love of cheap lights, nostalgia, and an empty niche for a 2D, I wonder what took me so long. It's really not so bad for $4.97. Pretty decent throw, plus I now have a use for some old D adapters. Of course I'm not sure how or where I'll use it, but that question already applies to many lights of mine. Maybe it will end up in the car as a beater.

Geoff


----------



## night.hoodie (Jan 23, 2015)

I just saw that Ace Hardware has a nearly identical classic style light, Ace labeling. Just the light, doesn't come with 2 D cells, $3.99. I didn't look close enough at the hardware to see if it was branded Ace or not. Its really cool, but I'm into little... I'd dive all over it if had the same lines and proportions for a single AAA... and incan bulb. Modders, please consider banging some out for us!


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 23, 2015)

Couple months ago, I got a knockoff of this Rayovac light at a dollar store (I've got the Rayovac too.)

There were three knockoff lights next to each other. One claimed to be "*the most powerful,*" one claimed to be "*the most convenient *," and lastly this one claimed to be "*the best.*"

Seeing as how it was a dollar store and they wanted TWO dollars (two whole dollars) how could I *NOT* spring for "the best?"

The India knockoff is obviously superior. The Rayovac cannot claim to be "*the best.*" That title's already taken.  Added lol: I found an India website claiming these metal flashlights were for people with discerning taste.

:laughing:


----------



## Tachead (Jan 23, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## night.hoodie (Jan 23, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> they wanted TWO dollars (two whole dollars) how could I *NOT* spring for "the best?"



more_vampires is very wise...


----------



## night.hoodie (Jan 23, 2015)

dupe.


----------



## RedLED (Jan 23, 2015)

I have an old Everady Captain of the same design. I forgot all about it and just dug it out. These were not so bad, really.

The main reason I even have this is that our home was built in the late 1950's, and I had it out to match the house. Then it was put away for about a decade until today. It was purchased at a thrift store in 1998.


----------



## RedLED (Jan 23, 2015)

Forget what I said about them not being so bad...Oh my God! What an awful beam, but for fun to have an original model. It is fun to see the bulb to LED, and the modern batteries compared to this old light.

I was an engineer with the the Calif. Dept. of Forestry in the late 70's and this is what we used on fires, car wrecks and whatever else. Just to compare it to my 24 hour-a-day-clipped-on Haiku is something to make you think how far the flashlights have come in the time this forum has been around. 

One thing these lights have going for them is they do look nice, and they are now kind of historic as the same design was in use for decades until MAG. Actually, these have never left the shelves of stores everywhere, they are just plastic and have that bluish LED.


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 25, 2015)

In my neck of the woods, people instantly recognize this as "flashlight" and automatically know how to use it.

At $2 a pop, it has my vote for throwaway/giver. The LED (tint notwithstanding) addresses my Dx2 battery killing issue. No special knowledge, instructions, or ingredients required.

At least they didn't borrow my Oveready.

...and thanks for the props, NH.


----------



## night.hoodie (Jan 25, 2015)

night.hoodie said:


> I'd dive all over it if had the same lines and proportions for a single AAA... and incan bulb.



For others interested in miniatures, Streamlight Key-Mate® is LED (white or green), button cell, but close enough to the _classic_ look-and-feel design, found at Amazon, in ano-Al-black, "_REALTREE hardwoods green_", and here in Ti:




4 1.5v button cells... isn't there a 6v cell with a close diameter/length that might fit? for less fumbling with itty bitties and less resistence, huh


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 25, 2015)

:hahaha:...but does it flicker when we try to turn it on and we have to smack it on the palms of our hands?

Is this an authentic reproduction?


----------



## night.hoodie (Jan 25, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> :hahaha:...but does it flicker when we try to turn it on and we have to smack it on the palms of our hands?
> 
> Is this an authentic reproduction?



No, but I'm certain it could be modified. And I know it doesn't belong here, on this side, but it looks old school, and its options, features, and accessories make it compelling.


----------



## dc38 (Jan 25, 2015)

Minor extended on and offing have replicated that authenticity...i now have to apply additional pressure to get max brightness...and yes, it flickers.


----------



## night.hoodie (Jan 25, 2015)

dc38 said:


> Minor extended on and offing have replicated that authenticity...i now have to apply additional pressure to get max brightness...and yes, it flickers.



Which, the streamlight? or the Rayovac?


----------



## chadvone (Jan 25, 2015)

Mine with some Originals


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice. Was there ever a version of this type of flashlight where the red button lit up? I vaguely recall something like this. Maybe it was a kid's toy.


----------



## night.hoodie (Jan 25, 2015)

chadvone said:


> Mine with some Originals



true vintage? tell us more plz, and of your modern recreations... 

all, what inspired this form? is it art deco?


----------



## chadvone (Jan 25, 2015)

One is a True Value branded Rayovac . The one with red bezel is Eveready Masterlite.

I am 42 I remember my grandpa having one of these setting by the basement door, along with a Rayovac Sportsman 6 volt lantern (called it boat light back then).
About age 12 he gave me a 5 or 6 cell Rayovac. Later I paired it with my Duracell 2AA side bide side, to light my adventures. When I started working summers I up graded to a Brinkman 2 3 5 cell flashlight. I spent over $70 dollars on rechargeable NiCd's. Half my weekly income. The Brinkman had 2 battery tubes and a switch tube. It could be 2d 3d or 5d flashlight. Lugged that thing around with pride on many overnight fishing trips. Lost in one early morning when siren blew to outlet alarm where I was fishing, it had been light for sometime, alarm sounded to alert rising water, I scramble. The river got it.
I have been into lights since I was a kid.

Art Deco, lol I guess you could say that. I live in a house that is older then the Civil War. So yes they look nice setting on the door molding...


----------



## dc38 (Jan 25, 2015)

night.hoodie said:


> Which, the streamlight? or the Rayovac?



The rayovac, lol...true to roots


----------



## Grijon (Jan 26, 2015)

Thank you for sharing, chadvone - great story!


----------



## Grijon (Jan 27, 2015)

OK, I bit. Worst (realistic) case scenario I'm out $5.

I am amazed to report I LOVE these things!!! Wow, they are so fun and funny, and make great decorative pieces. I think they are 100% worth their $5 price tag.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 14, 2016)

One cool light imo...
Caused me to start looking into Rayovac differently (in a good way) and use their batteries vs the copper top bunnies.

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlights_list.cfm?list_method=browse&brand=Rayovac


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 14, 2016)

I like it!


----------



## recDNA (Feb 15, 2016)

slamjet said:


> I can't find it here in L.A. or on the internet but really, how can it be called "vintage" if it doesn't have that big magnet thingy on it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! That's the one I had as a kid! I loved it.


----------

